# Hi guys



## finephysique (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi I moderate on a couple of forums and have been around the boards for a while, am currently preparing for the 2006 NABBA Northern Irelans Novice category


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Hello mate. What other boards are you on?

Stick up a pic :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

If i'm correct you post on Musclesoc also. Welcome to Musclechat.


----------



## finephysique (Dec 20, 2005)

I moderate on the darkside and musclechemistry, I am on THOJ and a few others. IO was on musclesoc but it wasn't much for discussion as there were prizes for the best journal so nobody answered each others posts in case that person would have a better journal, not my idea of a discussion forum to be honest.

I will post a few pics up, is there a pics section?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

welcome m8 you've come in from the dark side then lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

welcome bro


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

welcome board


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome mate im also on darkside as well,


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi mate!!!

Good to see you here


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome fine


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

finephysique said:


> I moderate on the darkside and musclechemistry, I am on THOJ and a few others. IO was on musclesoc but it wasn't much for discussion as there were prizes for the best journal so nobody answered each others posts in case that person would have a better journal, not my idea of a discussion forum to be honest.
> 
> I will post a few pics up, is there a pics section?


welcome to the site

you can find the post your pics forum here http://www.musclechat.co.uk/viewforum.php?f=7

Nick


----------

